

Getting into freelance web design - dynex

It seems that there is a large amount of freelance web designers / developers out there. Looking at various sites such as cssbeauty, almost every other website is from either a freelance web designer or from some sort of an agency.<p>Does it make any sense to get into that market if your skills are not "top of the line"? Are there any designers out there working in some specific niches?<p>Would like to hear your comments.
======
ziadbc
If you can do design, but also understand how to optimize that design with
things like google web optimizer you will be on your way to having a niche.

Beautiful graphic design is only half (or less) the battle. Many people also
cannot afford a designer with 10 years of experience and a great portfolio.

Take a look around some of the best web apps, and many of them aren't 'pretty'
but they are well designed. I'd even put basecamp in that lot. You can use
simpler designs to your advantage.

